# Advanced Teamwork Obedience



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Has anyone here ever competed in, or seen Advanced Teamwork at a trial? I was unaware this was offered as part of the non-regular classes, in fact I had no idea until now that it even existed. Looks like lots of fun!

Bravo to AKC for implementing this. I wish CKC would follow suit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bfLdzBuk1c


----------

